# How to remove broken and stuck faucet handles?



## adifrank (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi.
I'm renting an apartment in NY and when things break, if it's not too expensive, I prefer to fix them myself. More often than not, the "handyman" that shows up if I call my landlord, does more harm than good. :down:

So this time, the hot water handle for the bathroom faucet broke off. Literally broke off in my hand as I was turning it.






I bought replacement handles, removed the cap and screw of the old handles, but when I tried to remove the current ones they wouldn't budge. Neither hot, nor cold.

I did a bit of research online and found that there is a tool called a Faucet Handle Puller, that is meant to help with exactly this task of pulling off stuck handles. I plan to get one, but I'm not sure if this will help pull off the knob left of the broken handle.

Can someone please advise?

Thanks


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes, the puller should do it.  However, the built up corrosion might make it harder to remove it.  Since you probably don't own a torch, your next best bet is penetrating oil.  Saturate the top of the handle and tap it for a while.  Let sit and repeat.  Do this then try in a few hours.  Apply pressure  then remove puller to wiggle the handle, then remount the puller.  It would be much easier with a torch ...  Be firm but don't go gorilla on it.


----------



## adifrank (Aug 5, 2017)

@CallMeVilla
Would WD40 work as an oil? I have can of that sitting around.
According to the reviews for these puller tools, it seems that in some cases they do the trick and in some they don't. One guy wrote that he ended up using a hack saw and managed to cut the handle without damaging the stem...
I ordered a puller tool It should arrive within a couple of days. I can oil meanwhile.
Thanks!


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 5, 2017)

Actually PB Blaster works better.

As suggested, soak and remove the built-up corrosion, lube again and tap on the alternate sides, gently, and you may find that you will be able to loosen it too the point you may even be able to remove it by hand.


----------



## adifrank (Aug 5, 2017)

Okay, will get some PB Blaster tomorrow and give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## havasu (Aug 6, 2017)

Here is a pic. It is great stuff!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 6, 2017)

I agree &#11014;. PB Blaster works on a lot of stuck things to get them freed up.


----------



## adifrank (Aug 16, 2017)

Update:
So I went and got some BP Blaster.
Sprayed the stuck faucet all over.
Tapped it to try and help the stuff seep in.
Left it like that overnight.
Then tried lifting it with the faucet puller tool I bought.
The rod that pushes down on the faucet stem was long enough so that the latches could latch on to what was left of the broken faucet, but with only a small amount of pressure the piece of faucet I was pulling on just broke




Not sure where to go from here.
Hack saw?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2017)

Replace the stem and the knob.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 16, 2017)

You can try again by gripping what remains with a channel locks and using the puller griped onto the channel locks.

You could attempt to remove the stem retaining nut and force the handle off that way, however you'll likely squash the threds and end up having the replace the faucet

This is a fairly inexpensive Price Pfister faucet, so you could replace it.


----------



## adifrank (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay, I'm starting to think about replacing the faucet entirely. 
Never done that before.
*This* seems to be the closest to what I have that I could find.
Can I just as well go with a one-handed faucet - like *this*?

Thanks : )


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2017)

I would step it a little more and get a brand like Moen. You might need a wrench too.
Have a look under there and see how hard it will be to get the nuts off. If it looks tricky buy one of these.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Telescoping-Basin-Wrench-63812/204277452

They will have some for less than $20 too.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 16, 2017)

While you're under the lav you might also consider changing the angle stops to the ball-valve style and the water flex feeds to the anti-burst products.

You should be able to loosen the faucet nuts with a channel locks.


----------

